# 4CRS Swap & Sale - April 29 & 30



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

​
*Join us for our 34th Annual Boat & Gear Swap and Sale on April 29th & 30th at 4Corners Riversports in Durango, CO!* 

This is the largest river sports swap in the Southwest! We fill our parking lot with hundreds of used kayaks, rafts, canoes, IKs, stand up paddle boards, paddles, PFDs, river gear and more! On an average year, we have hundreds of used boats and other items that the public brings in to sell at the swap. We’ll also have the entirety of our LARGEST NEW INVENTORY EVER discounted at 10 to 50% off.

For 2017, we’re holding the Swap on April 29th & 30th (Sat-Sun). We’ll start bringing used boats out to display at 7:30 am, and we’ll open the doors to start selling at 9am.

See you at the Swap!

Find more info at the following link!

https://www.riversports.com/swap/

*4Corners Riversports ~ The Original Whitewater Store*


----------

